# Cheer you up



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 26, 2009)

Watch this video it cheered my day up after a thunderstorm ruined my golf game.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 26, 2009)

Emile said:


> Watch this video it cheered my day up after a thunderstorm ruined my golf game.


 ^_^


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2009)

Quite possibly one of the dumbest things I have ever seen. Who walks down the aisle to a song written by a woman beater?


----------



## bassist (Jul 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> Quite possibly one of the dumbest things I have ever seen. Who walks down the aisle to a song written by a woman beater?


I lol'd


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> Quite possibly one of the dumbest things I have ever seen. Who walks down the aisle to a song written by a woman beater?


Line of the week man. Totally epic.


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Line of the week man. Totally epic.


Just sayin. :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jul 26, 2009)

This video was all over my local news. I was very sad to see it here, no offense Emile. Where was the father to give away the bride? Couldn't he dance? Or did he think that this was a bad idea? To each his/her own. Rick you're so right.


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2009)

revmdn said:


> This video was all over my local news. I was very sad to see it here, no offense Emile. Where was the father to give away the bride? Couldn't he dance? Or did he think that this was a bad idea? To each his/her own. Rick you're so right.


Funny what makes the news you know?


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 26, 2009)

The song was written by a woman beater? Hmmm... now that makes me mad! :angry: *BUT*... the people in the video obviously like and enjoy the song, regardless of who it's by or what he does in his personal life. And it's being used in a celebration of their marriage... which is (hopefully) a good thing.

I don't think a song should be condemed just because of the actions of the person who wrote it. At least he did "something" good (even though I personally don't care for the song or this type of music) for someone else. I think it's kind of similar (for example) to looking down on the kid of a murderer... the kid was made and came from the murderer, but is he or her's own entity. The kid doesn't murder people, and isn't at fault for his father's sins... just as the song doesn't have anything to do with beating women. But I do agree the song is somewhat "stained" if the writer beats women.

OK... enough of my off-the-wall logic for today!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 26, 2009)

What a really odd thread!

Since when did we judge an artist by his moral behavior? I have never heard anyone say, "I never watch a Van Damme movie since he beat his wife" or "We can't have Mendelssohn's march at our wedding because he had an adulterous affair with Jenny Lind," or "Don't read the poetry of Coleridge or Baudelaire [love that guy!] because they were both drug addicts."

I can think of a lot of reason's why the bride's father did not attend the wedding. Perhaps, like Sunny's dad, in the last ceremony he attended he was wrapped in a flag.

I thought that the music was O.K. and the "dancing" terrible, but they weren't dancing for me, and I could end the clip whenever I wanted. It certainly seems that they had a lot of fun, and that's what counts on yr wedding day. I used to get married at City Hall in Chicago (Good morning, Mr. Rayner. Nice to see you again."). No fun at all.

For a different take, here is the response from a good friend of mine to whom I linked the URL, and who will kill me if/when she sees this:

"she has a HUGE bottom

lol

and i think thats nice

they seem so happy in their inbred-hickville type of way."

Caring and validating!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 26, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> What a really odd thread! Since when did we judge an artist by his moral behavior?


Michael Jackson...   But it still doesn't mean I don't like a couple of his songs from back when.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 26, 2009)

Guess it did not cheer rick up


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2009)

That is a Chris Brown song. I just found it ironic that someone would play that at a wedding. I know what you mean Phil however by playing his song you're supporting him. I choose not to support people when I don't agree with what they do in their personal lives like in this case. I thought the vid was a little weird/dumb but my wife pointed out who sang the song, otherwise I wouldn't have had a clue.


----------

